# Porter Cable Model 100



## CaliD (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello, I am replacing the cord on a PC Model 100 "American Classic" for my dad. Going through some of the old posts looking for info on disassembling a PC Model 100.
Still not clear on the process-anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Rick and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Rick. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Check here routerforums power-tool-manuals to see if there is a manual for your router. It wouldn't hurt to check other brands of routers to see if one is close to yours. One manufacturer might build the same router for several brand names. And, post a picture of your router. Someone here might recognize it and offer up some help. Good luck.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This may help

Porter Cable 1002 Parts List and Diagram - Type 1 : eReplacementParts.com

Porter Cable 1002 Parts List and Diagram - Type 2 : eReplacementParts.com

Porter Cable 1002 Parts List and Diagram - Type 3 : eReplacementParts.com

===


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

HI RICK
I Just opened an old Syracuse NY USA 100M today. I am going to get new bearings for it monday if i can get the little one off the shaft tomorrow. How far are you along?

Joe


----------

